# Very low Phosphorus - which fertilizer?



## diabetic_debate (Jun 6, 2021)

Just got my test results back and I am very low on Phosphorus.

*Lawn:
*Fescue, 
~6,000 Sq. Ft., 
Heavy Compacted Clay

*Test Results:
*









Which fertilizer should I use?

*Which fertilizer would you recommend?:*



Triple Super Phosphate 0-46-0
https://www.amazon.com/Triple-Phosphate-Easy-Peasy-Plants/dp/B075BY4GSF


Scotts Turf Builder Starter Food for New Grass - 24-25-4 -> Also gives me Nitrogen
https://www.amazon.com/Scotts-Turf-Builder-Lawn-Food/dp/B00DK49BXK

Is there a better way of doing this?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Either is fine. I would wait until late summer/early fall to avoid stress during the blazing hot summer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Both will work, but the Amazon price is extremely high. In the St. Louis area you could buy from Advance Turf Solutions. From them you can get MAP (11-52-0) in 50lb for around $30.

You can also use other fertilizers from your local bug box store (home depot, Lowes). Look for something called "starter" fertilizer (high middle number).

And yes, that P is very low (1.5ppm) assuming it is a m3 extraction.


----------



## diabetic_debate (Jun 6, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> Either is fine. I would wait until late summer/early fall to avoid stress during the blazing hot summer.


Thank you, I will do that.



g-man said:


> Both will work, but the Amazon price is extremely high. In the St. Louis area you could buy from Advance Turf Solutions. From them you can get MAP (11-52-0) in 50lb for around $30.
> 
> You can also use other fertilizers from your local bug box store (home depot, Lowes). Look for something called "starter" fertilizer (high middle number).
> 
> And yes, that P is very low (1.5ppm) assuming it is a m3 extraction.


Thank you for the detailed reply. I was originally going to go with Scott's starter fert that I linked in my original post. But looking at MAP, it seems to be much cheaper. This is the one you were suggesting, correct?

https://www.advancedturf.com/product/monoammonium-phosphate-map-11-52-0/

Now I need to figure out how to meter that 50lb into 4 x 10lb to reach a 1lb/1000sq.ft.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Put down both a week apart.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The general rule is no more than 1 lb of a nutrient per 1000 sq ft in a month.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Other sources for Phos are SiteOne (there are several in St. Louis) and Hummert International (near St. Charles).


----------

